# Virginia, DC, Maryland and surrounding areas Facebook Page



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

All,

Broadcasting that there is a community on Facebook for the Virginia, DC, Maryland and surrounding area froggers.

Feel free to request access to join.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/virginia.dc.maryland.dartfroggers/

Thanks


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Requested to join under scott myers.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Joined a couple weeks ago too. Used my wife’s facebook. She’s Julie Black and I’m Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryMac (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi folks, just joined. Manassas, VA


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Good stuff I’m in Chesapeake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

